# S&w 500



## riversedge (Feb 18, 2006)

What do you think. Is it worth the money for the biggest hand gun made. I am looking at the 5" barrel one $850.00.
Who has one looking for replies


----------



## Brent (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd like a little longer barrel myself. I shoot a S&W 629 DX Classic with a 5 and 5/8 barrel. A little bit of barrel length helps velocity as well as giving you a little more "out front weight" to help steady your weapon and give you a longer aiming plane. Ask or PM Delton, he's a Mod on this site who likes a LOOOOOng barrel S&W. I really think you'd be much  happier with a 5 and 5/8's barrel or longer.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 18, 2006)

Dont know if they are worth it or not but Id like to have one!


----------



## baker7mm (Feb 18, 2006)

go with the longer barrel I have shot both. you can get them alot cheaper. I got two a few months back for a buddy, you can find them for less than $750.


----------



## riversedge (Feb 18, 2006)

Smith Wesson show a 6 or 6.5 in barrel but i have yet to see one in a store  over all length is 8.5 i believe. I just have to have one just not sure which one. Who has them for $750


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 19, 2006)

*500 mag*

after having one and having spent $850+ on the gun and $50+for each box of shells I shot up just having fun. I would have to say they are not worth it unless you just like throwing $$ away. Don't get me wrong it was a thrill to shoot but so is my SRH in .454 Casull and its alot cheaper on the wallet.


----------



## Dub (Feb 19, 2006)

Craig Knight said:
			
		

> after having one and having spent $850+ on the gun and $50+for each box of shells I shot up just having fun. I would have to say they are not worth it unless you just like throwing $$ away. Don't get me wrong it was a thrill to shoot but so is my SRH in .454 Casull and its alot cheaper on the wallet.



I've never owned either one...but if I was gonna throw down the cash I'd probably go with the SRH also.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 19, 2006)

*This One*

I haven't owned one but shot several....The one I have my eyes on is this one.

 Smith Wesson Performance Center. Glassbead, Black Passivate Clear Coat Finish. Specifications SKU: 170255 Caliber: 500 S&W Magnum. Capacity: 5 Rounds. Barrel Length: 7.5". Front Sight: .400 Orange Ramp Dovetail. Rear Sight: Adjustable Black Blade. Drilled and tapped to accept included scope base shown. Grip: Hogue Dual Density Monogrip. Trigger: Chrome. Hammer: Chrome T Drop. Frame: X-Frame. Finish: Glassbead, Black Passivate Clear Coat. Overall length: 15". Material: Stainless Steel. Weight Empty: 71 ounces. Recoil Compensator. Removeable Scope Mount. Internal Lock. Gun Rug


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 19, 2006)

To much gun for me. My 44 mag is fine for me. Given a choice I'd take the .460 over the 500 because the 460 shoots the S&W 460, 454 Casul, and the 45 Colt.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 19, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> I haven't owned one but shot several....The one I have my eyes on is this one.
> 
> Smith Wesson Performance Center. Glassbead, Black Passivate Clear Coat Finish. Specifications SKU: 170255 Caliber: 500 S&W Magnum. Capacity: 5 Rounds. Barrel Length: 7.5". Front Sight: .400 Orange Ramp Dovetail. Rear Sight: Adjustable Black Blade. Drilled and tapped to accept included scope base shown. Grip: Hogue Dual Density Monogrip. Trigger: Chrome. Hammer: Chrome T Drop. Frame: X-Frame. Finish: Glassbead, Black Passivate Clear Coat. Overall length: 15". Material: Stainless Steel. Weight Empty: 71 ounces. Recoil Compensator. Removeable Scope Mount. Internal Lock. Gun Rug




WOW!!!!  That is a sweet looking wheelgun right there.  How much?


----------



## Ozzie (Feb 19, 2006)

An interesting side note...New England Firearms is now making one of their single shot rifles in S & W 500.  I would like to shoot one, it would be interesting to see how the S & W 500 round performs through a full length rifle barrell. 

http://www.hr1871.com/firearms/index.php?cat=4&subcat=6#17


----------



## 500 S&W (Feb 19, 2006)

I have one and they are alot of fun. They can be quite expense to shoot, but when you put a hole through steel like the picture at 100 yards, and everyone at the range is in awe, it makes you smile!


----------



## Ozzie (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow!  I bet knock down on a deer would be awesome out to at leat 100 yards. What do you feel is the max effective range fired through your NEF rifle? I'm thinking of getting one as a brush gun.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 19, 2006)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!  That is a sweet looking wheelgun right there.  How much?



$1200....It's on my Christmas list.


----------



## BWCA (Feb 19, 2006)

Do not get a 500 barrel in t/c encore they destroy scopes.I saw one bust the crosshairs in three different scopes,a swift,leop. and t/c scope in less than a box of shells on all three.


----------



## BWCA (Feb 19, 2006)

Side note ,the guy at T/C said to get a scope with heavy crosshairs that would stand up to a 50 cal. but then you have 800 plus in a scope.I shot it out of a lead sled and it backed it up pretty good.


----------



## Big M (Feb 19, 2006)

If you can get a 500 S&W for $750.00 jump on it they wholesale for $794.00. 
I have a 460 and the 500 .Its true you can shoot 45 colt and 454 in the 460,but I fever the 500 it will slam a deer down at 100 yards.T/C will have a 500 s&w bbl for the encore  rifle out by August,I have one on order with Banger.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 20, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend the 500S&W for any reason.  If all you want is an "awe" factor, or braggin' rights to owning the biggest and baddest then  it's the gun for you.

If you want a gun that's cheap to shoot, comfortable to shoot, easy to shoot, and enjoyable.  The 500 is NOT for you.

It's an expensive gun right off the bat.  It's ammo isn't cheap either.  Last time I shot one, a box of ammo was going for nearly $50 for a box of 20.  I can buy 50 rounds of .44mag ammo for $17 and plink all day.

The .500S&W is a beast on recoil.  The muzzlebreak does help, the extra weight out towards the end does help, but it's still heck on the hand and wrist, loud... very LOUD!

It's pretty well known that I like big guns, and the more thump it has the better I like it.  But in an overall package, I think you'd be happier with a long-barreled .44mag.  It'll take care of any game animal on this continent and it's much easier to carry around.

Nothing wrong with shooting a .500.  I love to shoot them... When someone else is buying ammo and I can hand it back to them when done.

For the price of stripped .500 you can have a stainless .44mag with scope, carrying case, a box of ammo, and still have money to get some targets and ear muffs.

If you have the money to blow, want to impress your buddies, pound your palm with a 407gr bullet at each trigger squeeze, that gun would be perfect... 

Enjoy whatever you get, but I think you'd be just as equal and suited with a .44mag you can shoot well, rather than owning a gun you're gonna flinch at...


----------



## riversedge (Feb 20, 2006)

Well I have several TC's my favorite being the 45-70 in 12" barrel in hand loads. I always like the biggest I am not concern about recoil. I suppose I will reload the 500. Thanks for all the replys now  I need to find the money


----------



## Big M (Feb 21, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend the 500S&W for any reason.  If all you want is an "awe" factor, or braggin' rights to owning the biggest and baddest then  it's the gun for you.
> 
> If you want a gun that's cheap to shoot, comfortable to shoot, easy to shoot, and enjoyable.  The 500 is NOT for you.
> 
> ...


I have a 500 S&W and enjoy it .I think you are way off target about why people buy this type of hand gun.I will say opinions are like back/ sides everyone has one


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 21, 2006)

> I have a 500 S&W and enjoy it .I think you are way off target about why people buy this type of hand gun.I will say opinions are like back/ sides everyone has one



To that, I'll agree with. 

I wasn't saying that's the ONLY reason to buy one.  In my experiences, being around a couple of those that have bought one, they were just in it for the "ooohh aahhh" factor.  Then later realized it wasn't a comfortable/cheap gun to shoot.

Some love them, as apparently you do.  I like to shoot them, and do whenever I get the chance.  I just wouldn't spend my money on one.


----------



## riversedge (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't flinch!!! Sounds like a handgun for me. Besides I can't remember a time that I shot 50 rounds at a deer.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 21, 2006)

Delton's experience has mirrored what I have seen at my gun club as well.  Each person I have seen that bough one was into the "biggest and baddest".   I've yet to see a person that could shoot one worth a hoot, but I am sure they are out there.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 21, 2006)

riversedge said:
			
		

> I don't flinch!!! Sounds like a handgun for me. Besides I can't remember a time that I shot 50 rounds at a deer.


After you shot a box of rounds through it, I'd like to load it and then let you shoot just 6 more.  

I don't shoot 50 rounds at a deer with my .44 either. I shoot way more than that at the range.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 21, 2006)

I have planned on buying a 500 for over a year now.  I have researched the cost and effectiveness of this amazing handgun.  It can do things that I could not with my skill make it do.  I bought a 44 mag with a 10 1\2 barrel and put a burris scope on it all for less than a stripped 500 costs.  This gun can do amazing things and accomplish things that are within my ability and not cost an arm and leg to shoot.  For my personal preferences I will stick to my 44 mag.


----------



## 7401R (Feb 21, 2006)

To begin with fellows, this gun thing that most of us are afflicted with ain't about having a gun that is practical or neccessary, it is about having the gun. The reason for having one is the same reason people climb Mt Everest......because it is there. Despite all of the pro's and con's of the .500, there is one indisputable fact....it is the biggest, baddest wheelgun out there and that makes it worth having if nothing else. I have T/C's, XP100's, Raging  Bull's, Savage Striker's, and all manner of .44 revolvers but I do not have a .500.....yet. I think it is worth the money as much as any the guns I have, I just don't have one yet. So, go ahead and buy the .500 and have your fling, if you do not like it you can sell it to me at a bargain price or if you just want a powerful handgun that is still shootable and doubles the power of the .44 you can get the .454 Casull and accomplish this considerably cheaper than the .500. Anyway, just go for the gusto in whatever you decide to do.

   7


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2006)

How is the punishment on your wrists with that monster?


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 30, 2006)

Dub said:
			
		

> How is the punishment on your wrists with that monster?


In two words, "*******' Brutal"!!!


----------



## GA_Longhorn (May 2, 2006)

Fess up Delton....you love it.

Regards,
Charles


----------



## Handgunner (May 3, 2006)

You're right.  

Those that know me, know I live for recoil!


----------



## Buzz (May 3, 2006)

I saw a fellow shooting the 4" barreled one a couple of weeks ago using bullets he had casted.   I think he said they were 680g as they fell out of the mold.   They were HUGE.   He was getting about 1100 fps out of it.   He claims it wasn't a max load, but he was working up really slow due to there being zero loading data for this bullet weight.

Recoil was BRUTAL.     I'll give him credit though, he could shoot it quite well.     He's the first guy that I've seen that  could handle the recoil and not flinch like a mad man.


----------



## GA_Longhorn (May 4, 2006)

If you want a sweet shooting "BIG BORE", then find yourself a Dan Wesson chambered in .445 Supermag. I had a Thompson Contender Super-14 chambered for that round and it would fill up a 4" circle @100 yds, all day. I killed numerous deer with it and wish I had never sold it. If you are into "rolling your own", you might even try the .44 Rhino.

Regards,
Charles


----------

